# [V] NEUE STEAM und ORIGIN Spiele Keys für PC! Diverse! Sammlung



## Gamer-Sven (3. November 2013)

*[V] NEUE STEAM und ORIGIN Spiele Keys für PC! Diverse! Sammlung*

[*Verkaufe*] NEUE *STEAM *und *ORIGIN *Spiele *Keys *für PC! Diverse! Sind unbenutzt, können in jedem Steam oder Origin Account aktiviert werden!

 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Halle Gamerfreunde,[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]habe frische unbenutzte (nicht aktiviert!) *PC** Spiele**Keys*/Lizenzen für Steam und Origin zu verkaufen![/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bei Interesse mit deinem Angebot für dein(e) Wunsch-Spiel(e) per *privater Nachricht* an mich melden![/FONT]
*Zahlungsmöglichkeiten: PayPal (Käufer zahlt Gebühren!), Deutschland-Banküberweisung, EU-Banküberweisung*

*Ich nehme auch Tauschangebote für PC Keys oder PS3 BluRay Games an!*

Bei Fragen fragen! Per PN!

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]echte neue Keys für Steam (Standart) oder Origin:[/FONT]


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ab 18 Games:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Amnesia: Dark Descent [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Battlefield 3 Basic Game (Origin, EU Version)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Crysis 2 Maximum Edition (Origin)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Dead Space 1[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Just Cause 2[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Max Payne 3[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Medal of Honor  (2010, Origin)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Metro 2033, Risen, and Sacred Citadel (3 in einem Key)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]RAGE[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad - GOTY [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Sleeping Dogs[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Spec Ops: The Line[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl[/FONT]

   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Unter 18 Games:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Alan Wake Franchise (Collector's Edition + American Nightmare DLC)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Blocks That Matter 
Botanicula 
Broken Sword Trilogy (Teile 1-3, ein Steam Key) 
Bully: Scholarship Edition 
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Cave Story 
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising 
Dear Esther 
DUNGEONS - Steam Special Edition 
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams 
Mark of the Ninja 
McPixel 
Mirror's Edge
Orcs Must Die! Game of the Year 
Populous 
Q.U.B.E. 
SimCity 4 Deluxe Edition 
The Showdown Effect [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Thomas Was Alone 
Trine 2: Complete Story [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Who's That Flying?! [/FONT]


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. November 2013)

Gamer-Sven schrieb:


> Bei Fragen fragen!


 
Ja hier ich! 
Ist nur eine Frage und zwar, warum kauft man sich massenhaft Spiele-Keys, wenn man doch eh keinen Spielgebrauch daraus zieht und dannnoch zu Dumpingpreisen aus diversen Humble Bundles, dessen Weiterverkauf eigentlich untersagt ist.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel Geld du pro Key verlangst, aber naja.


----------



## Gamer-Sven (4. November 2013)

Gamer-Sven schrieb:


> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bei Interesse mit *deinem Angebot* für dein(e) Wunsch-Spiel(e) per *privater Nachricht* an mich melden!
> [/FONT]...
> Bei Fragen fragen! *Per PN!*!!


 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2013)

Das klingt aber nicht gerade seriös, wenn nachfragen nur per PN gestattet sind. Es ist schon wichtig, wenn offengelegt wird, woher diese Keys stammen, vor allem in so einer großen Menge.


----------



## Gamer-Sven (4. November 2013)

aus unterschiedlichen legalen Quellen günstig eingekauft oder geschenkt bekommen.
Leider habe ich auch zu viel gekauft, was ich momentan alles gar nicht selber zocken kann.
Wie sagt man so schön: "Da waren die Augen wieder größer als der Mund..."

Ich biete auch PayPal an, damit der Käufer auch abgesichert ist.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. November 2013)

Gamer-Sven schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


 
Ach lesen kann ich, nur wollt ich diesen Vorteil nicht nutzen, kann doch gerne jeder lesen 

Nur kann ich dir diverse Keys auflisten, die über Humble Bundle Aktionen erworben wurden. Eine Aktion die sich für karitative Zwecke einsetzt und du möchtest dich nun noch daran bereichern?
Das trifft natürlich nicht auf alle deine Angebote zu, trotzdem kann ich sowas nicht gut heißen.


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2013)

Sprießen ja wie Pilze aus dem Boden die Leute, die Unmengen an Keys zum Verkauf anbieten - ist wahrscheinlich der Boss von "gremmlinge",


----------



## Lightbringer667 (6. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Sprießen ja wie Pilze aus dem Boden die Leute, die Unmengen an Keys zum Verkauf anbieten - ist wahrscheinlich der Boss von "gremmlinge",


 Wobei in diesem Fall das seriöser wirkt das der letzte  Wenn ich mir so die Spiele durchguck, sind das alles Games, die in letzter Zeit mal im Humble Bundle waren, in Zeitschriften veröffentlich wurden oder bei Origin / Steam runtergesetzt waren. Da einzelne ungenutzte Keys zu haben is noch vorstellbar. Der letzt hatte ja offensichtlich an den AGBs vorbei über VPN in anderen Regionen massenhaft Keys gekauft


----------



## Gamer-Sven (6. November 2013)

2 Spiele Keys von der ursprünglichen Liste stehen nicht mehr zum Verkauf.
Habe die Liste oben aktualisiert....

Bei Interesse DEIN Angebot an mich per PN, bitte!


----------



## Gamer-Sven (7. November 2013)

*Ich nehme auch Tauschangebote für PC Keys oder PS3 BluRay Games an!

PN an mich! 
*


----------



## Gamer-Sven (15. November 2013)

2 weitere Spiele Keys von der ursprünglichen Liste stehen nicht mehr zum Verkauf.
Habe die Liste oben aktualisiert....

Bei Interesse *DEIN Angebot an mich per PN*, bitte!


----------



## Gamer-Sven (25. November 2013)

1 weiterer Spiele Key von der ursprünglichen Liste steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf.


----------

